# Konfus.. Ethernet Startkit 2.0



## Sany (30 März 2015)

Hallo,

Habe über unseren Großhändler, das Ethernet Starterkit 2.0 von Wago gekauft. => http://www.wago.de/media/2_products/Starterkit_ETHERNET_750_881_Flyer.pdf

Jetzt habe ich mich gewundert, das im Starterkit lediglich die Wago I/O Pro beigelegen hat und nicht die Wago I/O CAA wie im Flyer beschrieben.
Dachte mir okay, vielleicht macht das ja nichts.

Habe dann die HVAC Bibliothek eingebunden und beim Compilieren sagte er mir, das ich keine gültige Lizenz dafür habe.
Nun bin ich verwirrt, liegt mein Fehler bei mir oder an der fehlenden CAA ?

Was mich auch wundert, es taucht nirgends eine Seriennummer auf oder wird abgefragt, aber die Version ist wohl eindeutig eine Vollversion.


Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen, bin erstmal sauer, wenn man etwas bestellt und dann ne andere Software kriegt.
Benötige die Libs für unsere Heizung....

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## holgermaik (30 März 2015)

Ruf doch mal den Wago Support an. Da bekommst du auch gleich einen Link für die Software wenn etwas fehlt.
Sind immer sehr freundlich dort.
Holger


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (30 März 2015)

Hallo Sany,

im „Ethernet Starterkit 2.0“ findest Du eine beigefügte CD, auf der sich eine Version der CoDeSys 2.3.9.xx befindet. Wenn Du die CD startest öffnet sich über den Autostart eine Ordnerstruktur.
Ich vermute Du hast im Anschluss den Ordner WAGO-IO-PRO 32 geöffnet und die in diesem Ordner liegende „Setup.exe“ ausgeführt. Mit diesem Vorgehen installierst Du die CoDeSys 2.2.
Um die aktuelle CoDeSys 2.3 zu installieren bitte die „Setup.exe in der sich über den Autostart geöffnete Ordnerstruktur direkt ausführen. 
Wenn die Installation erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist kannst Du über den folgenden Link nachträglich noch alle Dir fehlenden Bibliotheken für den Gebäudebereich importieren.

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?a...m&utm_term=LIB

Bezüglich der Frage nach der Vollversion has Du mit dem Kauf des „Ethernet Starterkit 2.0“ (Kaufbeleg gilt als Nachweis) natürlich ein Vollversion der CoDeSys 2.3 erworben.
Mit diesem Nachweis stehen Dir zukünftig hier im WAGO Support selbstverständlich immer die aktuellen Updates kostenlos zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sany (30 März 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin etwas verwundert, meine Frage wurde wohl etwas falsch verstanden, in der Artikelbeschreibung wird die Wago i/o Pro CAA mit der Artikelnummer 759-333 beworben.
Im Starterkit war lediglich die Wago i/o pro CD-Rom Artikelnummer 759-911. Wenn sich schon die Artikelnummern unterscheiden, muss doch wohl auch ein Unterschied zwischen meiner CD und der Angebotenen CD liegen?


Mfg
Daniel Steiner


----------



## MSB (30 März 2015)

Was ist denn jetzt für eine Version installiert? 
2.3.9.xx? 

Welche HVAC Bibliothek von woher? (CD oder Wago HP) 
Version der BIB?

Lizenz kenne ich jetzt innerhalb von Wago nur mit alter Bib aber neuer Hardware. 

Codesys Projekt,  Screenshot etc. 

P. S.  Als Wink:
200 Puls - Mediamarkt - Sachse - Videorekorder: https://youtu.be/s900eis0n5Q


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (31 März 2015)

Hallo,

die 759-333 beinhaltet doch nur die CD 759-911 + das zugehörige PG Kabel. Sie auch hier http://wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/759/ger_dat/d07590333000de.pdf


Gruß


----------



## Sany (31 März 2015)

Moin,

Sehr verwirrend ;-) aber dann hat sich das geklärt. Weil auch das Kabel extra aufgelistet ist. Aber habe nun die Library zum laufen gekriegt.

Hatte die Library in das "First steps" Projekt geladen wo ein Tage Lizenz Error angezeigt wurde.

Bei Target 750-880/881 funktioniert es nun. ;-)

Danke!


----------

